# NEHI Ginger Ale



## GizmoMike (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello,
 I finally became a member after a long time of lurking.
 I know there maybe some concern with new people asking how much something is worth just so they can sell it on ebay. This isn't me.
 But I do have a question on a bottle I acquired this past weekend. A NEHI Ginger Ale bottle. I can't seem to find one anywhere on the erronet.
 Sorry again for my first post being a question. I have always enjoyed this forum and will be a regular from now on, that is when I'm not on the coleman lantern forum.

 Thanks for any help. Pics later.


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2012)

Some NEHI Gingers and related stuff Mike, glad you joined....Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?rt=nc&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=nehi%20ginger&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


----------



## GizmoMike (Feb 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Some NEHI Gingers and related stuff Mike, glad you joined....Jim
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?rt=nc&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=nehi%20ginger&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


 

 Thanks for the link. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow. I have other ginger ale bottles produced by nehi but this one is confusing me. Looks like a canada dry bottle but NEHI is printed on the label. Maybe it's so common in virginia that it's not worth the time to post a pic or I have a rare one.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome yo the clubhouse, Mike,

 Is this _not_ of which you speak?


----------



## GizmoMike (Feb 10, 2012)

Couldn't wait.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 10, 2012)

The green silk stocking bottle also comes in red background with white lettering from Buffalo NY.


> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 11, 2012)

Diggin' the green stocking bottle.


----------



## acls (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mike.  I collect Nehi bottles and am familiar with the one you posted.  Your bottle is from the early 1960s.  They are not common but they do show up on eBay several times each year.  Normally they sell for between $10 to $20.


----------



## GizmoMike (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## acls (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike - what other ginger ale bottles do to have that were produced by Nehi?


----------



## GizmoMike (Feb 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  acls
> 
> Mike - what other ginger ale bottles do to have that were produced by Nehi?


 
 I have a par-t-pak and I don't know what else. I have been acquiring for more thirty years. No one brand or style of bottles, just anything I found interesting.


----------



## GizmoMike (Feb 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  acls
> 
> Mike - what other ginger ale bottles do to have that were produced by Nehi?


 
 I have a par-t-pak and I don't know what else. I have been acquiring for more thirty years. No one brand or style of bottles, just anything I found interesting.


----------

